# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  طريقه تغيير شاشات اغلب انواع الاجهزة الحديثه

## salihmob

*      Repair / Replacing Nokia N900 Display Screen LCD  *    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

*Nokia C7 ♥ Screen Repair / Replace / Change a Broken LCD (AMOLED) or Touch Screen (Digitizer)*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzmok7uICJ4&feature=related

----------


## salihmob

*      Nokia N8 ♥ Screen Repair / Replace / Change a Broken LCD (AMOLED) or Touch Screen (Digitizer)  *    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي صالح

----------


## Fannan1

مشكور اخي  والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك اخي صالح

----------


## ودالبشرى



----------

